# HELP!! on dining options in Singapore



## kiddddd (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone i'm new here! nice to meet all of you! :clap2:

My bf's birthday is coming up and i was thinking of going for Italian food because he loves pasta. 

My friend told me about il Lido, which she says is a good place for Italian food, with an awesome view that is very romantic especially during sunset. but it's at sentosaaaaa so far. just want to know if it's worth it to travel there?


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

kiddddd said:


> Hi everyone i'm new here! nice to meet all of you! :clap2:
> 
> My bf's birthday is coming up and i was thinking of going for Italian food because he loves pasta.
> 
> My friend told me about il Lido, which she says is a good place for Italian food, with an awesome view that is very romantic especially during sunset. but it's at sentosaaaaa so far. just want to know if it's worth it to travel there?


You mean the Sentosa which is only 10mins from the CBD right....? Not soooooo far...! ;-)


----------



## kiddddd (May 26, 2011)

But how do you get in to il lido? I heard the place is at sentosa golf club..atas place..can anybody just go in?

Can't wait to visit that il lido! But guess will have to save up a bit first


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

It's open to anyone, but you're right, it is more expensive than other Italians.

Try Pasta Brava on Craig Road, off Tanjong Pagar Road, is cheaper but the food is great, I've been there several times.


----------



## kiddddd (May 26, 2011)

thx for all the help everyone! i just went il lido with my bf yesterday! a little pricey for me, but uber romantic and the service staff was very friendly! great experience for us! <3


----------

